# Driveway culvert to underground pipe



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm wondering if this isn't the City's responsibility.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

DrHicks... that's an interesting take on it. I'm outside of the city... but I could see how it may be the County's responsibility.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

zrooster99 said:


> DrHicks... that's an interesting take on it. I'm outside of the city... but I could see how it may be the County's responsibility.


Yeah I don't know. Different municipalities can be really funny about stuff like this, especially when you're dealing with water run-off.

I'm also thinking of some friends of mine who, years ago, spent about $2800 to have a big dead Maple Tree removed from their front yard, only to have the City come by and say that the tree was in the boulevard and was their responsibility... 

Beyond that, I really don't have any advice. Good luck!


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

What size pipe is taking the water under the driveway and down the slope to the drainage area? How old is this drainage system? Who laid the pipe in the first place? Developer? If so, did the county take over responsibility for the drainage when they took over responsibility for maintaining the street? Is the pipe on your property? Is there an easement granted to county for the pipe to be on your property? Having different types of pipe is never a good idea. 

These are a few questions that just popped into my head. My first thinking is the county should own the drainage. After all, if the pipe was to clog up the cul-de-sac would flood damaging the road, or houses. Governments generally spend their money to keep this from happening and to protect their facilities. 

Good luck!


----------

